# Spearing suckers



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I finally made it to the river today to snorkel and spear suckers. Normally they don't seem to pay too much attention when I swim over top of them but they did today. The current was strong but I did manage to spear 4. I'll can them tomorrow.

When we got home I noticed something red under one of my dogs. I hoped that it was a red sumac leaf but it turned out that she had a bright red fishing lure stuck to her belly. Both trebles were imbedded. It turned out to be better than I first thought. She didn't pay any attention to the lure stuck on her until I started fusing with it. I cut the tips off 3 of hooks but only had a pair linesman pliers to work with. The vet had to take them out. It's always something.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Never tried to snorkel and spear suckers. Always did it in the spring when they were in spawning mood, as they went thru some shallow areas. Or we waded small creeks or head waters of rivers.

Sorry about the dog and fishing lure stuck in the dogs hide.

 Al


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

That's how we've always done it but it's hard to time the run just right and our season opener is too late sometimes. I need 4-5 more so I plan on going back but this time with a fishing pole since there were about a dozen nice sized walleyes in the hole. I thought a lindy rig with a leech might be just what they are looking for.

It looks like Miss Molly is going to miss next Saturdays grouse opener but if it's this hot and humid I will too.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

We can't Gig Suckers until September 15, then at night until Midnight.

We always fry them up. Best eating fish there is.

big rockpile


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I canned them and 1 out of 6 failed to seal. I think I may have filled it too close to the top and juice escaping the jar kept it from sealing.

Our spearing season started May 1st for a long time but it looks like they moved it up a week because our springs are coming earlier. I wish we could spawn after dark.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Spearing in the spring during the spawning run is a lot of fun. some people sort of camp out by road side bridges with a nice fire and colman double mantle lamps and take turns in the stream with the spears.

We like to be alone and not spend time around drinkers so we get premission from the land owner and wade and spear. It is easy to get permission to spear suckers in the spring and fly or fish other ways all summer for other types of fish.


 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

We can Gig them from September 15 - January 31 then Grabbing Season March 15 - April 30.

Canning is the worst thing a person could do everyone here Fries them. Even at the Sucker Days Festival. Most fry them on the river Bank with fried Potatoes.

Best eating fish there is. far better than Crappie or Catfish.

big rockpile


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I remember when we lived in Prudenville some friends of my brothers had property along a river. We went there one night and every 15 minutes we'd lean on a pole lifting a 10'x10' net and then swing it to the shore to pick out the suckers. We'd clean them next to the camp fire in between lifts. We also went to a small dam and snagged suckers. I saw some kind of huge fish downstream from the dam in a log jam. I tried to spear it but missed and I never saw it again. It swam slowly into the deep water. I've often wondered if it was a sturgeon. I think the river flowed into Houghton Lake. Later we went back to the dam and the water was down. The rocks had lots of black eels stuck to the rocks.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Aren't they kinda mushy now?

BRP, I'll eat suckers either canned or smoked (or both  ) Never had them fried. With Drake's mix, or beer batter or how?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Why should they be mushy?
I never experinced any mushy suckers or carp for that matter.

We shot both with our bows and fish arrows.

 Al


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Fish like crappie seem to have much firmer flesh in the winter. The lipids in the cell walls change when the water gets cold. I would expect sucker flesh to do the same. I have a jar that didn't seal. I'll eat it tomorrow for lunch. I'll make 'salmon patties' out of it.

Our water temp has fluctuated from the high 70's to the high 60's over the past couple of weeks. It's predicted to have a huge heat wave later this week with air temps in the high 80's and humid. I think that will be south of us but it's still going to be HOT!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I catch Suckers all Summer from the river and Firm Meat and like I say best eating fish there is. Oh our River water stays between 50 and 60 degrees, year round.

My Son went with me one time, caught two Stringers full. I told my Son I would fry them up. He says I never knew people to eat them. I cooked them up, now all he wants to fish for is Suckers.

Oh never use a Batter. Just mix Cornmeal, Salt and Pepper. Work mix into scores, this is important.

http://www.nixasuckerday.org/

big rockpile


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I was going to eat the one unsealed jar tonight and when I pulled it out of the frig it seems to have sealed itself.

How long does it take for the bones to soften?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

fishhead said:


> I was going to eat the one unsealed jar tonight and when I pulled it out of the frig it seems to have sealed itself.
> 
> How long does it take for the bones to soften?


My wife says Carp they dissolve in the Pressure Cooker.

big rockpile


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

alleyyooper said:


> Why should they be mushy?
> I never experinced any mushy suckers or carp for that matter.
> 
> We shot both with our bows and fish arrows.
> ...


The texture seems 'mushier', not as firm as cold water suckers.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

big rockpile said:


> I catch Suckers all Summer from the river and Firm Meat and like I say best eating fish there is. Oh our River water stays between 50 and 60 degrees, year round.
> 
> My Son went with me one time, caught two Stringers full. I told my Son I would fry them up. He says I never knew people to eat them. I cooked them up, now all he wants to fish for is Suckers.
> 
> ...


Thanks BRP, I'll give it a try!


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

big rockpile said:


> My wife says Carp they dissolve in the Pressure Cooker.
> 
> big rockpile


Which is why I smoke and can suckers. We get a lot of 'hammer handles'.


----------

